# Upgrading to 11.2-BETA3



## sidetone (May 26, 2018)

Here are some differences in 11.2-BETA3 when upgrading from 11.2-BETA2 or before, by `freebsd-update upgrade 11.2-BETA3`.

The default for several virtual terminals in /etc/ttys is now `onifexists`. ttys must be examined before rebooting.

A file system used for building ports/kernel/world cannot be mounted with the option `nosuid` from /etc/fstab. This applies if mounting build directories under RAM.

For desktops, check ~/.xsession-errors after upgrading.


----------

